# Sanctioned KCBS contest



## gf53 (Feb 21, 2014)

For those interested in competing there is a sanctioned contest in Osage City, KS April 11-12, 2014.  Entry deadline is March 28, 2014. This is where I live and there is always a great turnout. BBQ Pitmasters filmed an episode here last year, good times! Check it out at smokeinthespring.com.


----------

